# South bend apron felt wick kerosene



## dansawyer (Jun 21, 2018)

The lathe is about a 1945 9A with the motor mount under. I purchased it a couple of weeks back and decided to thoroughly clean and measure it before use. Everything is off the bed soaked in a parts washer (except the headstock), mainly kerosene. I reading I discovered there is at least one felt wick in the apron that lubricates bushings. This wick is now soaked in kerosene. Is there any alternative to disassembling the apron and replacing the kerosene soaked felt? 

I have not done a detailed search of the gearbox, are there felt wicks in the gear box as well? 

While we are on the subject of felt wicks there are critical wicks in the headstock. They are likely original. Is there any reason to think they are still functional after 70 plus years? Should I just plan to tear down and replace all the components and replace the wicks?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Dan , welcome to the site, now I'd Ck the wicks for sure , as far as kerosene on them it shouldn't hurt or change anything . After  cking reoiling the wick should work as it's supposed to work. If you need new ones they're available. Lots of guys on here have the same lathe . They'll be chiming in I bet. Good luck , have fun , BE SAFE


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 21, 2018)

dansawyer said:


> The lathe is about a 1945 9A with the motor mount under. I purchased it a couple of weeks back and decided to thoroughly clean and measure it before use. Everything is off the bed soaked in a parts washer (except the headstock), mainly kerosene. I reading I discovered there is at least one felt wick in the apron that lubricates bushings. This wick is now soaked in kerosene. Is there any alternative to disassembling the apron and replacing the kerosene soaked felt?
> 
> I have not done a detailed search of the gearbox, are there felt wicks in the gear box as well?
> 
> While we are on the subject of felt wicks there are critical wicks in the headstock. They are likely original. Is there any reason to think they are still functional after 70 plus years? Should I just plan to tear down and replace all the components and replace the wicks?


I have a 1949 9A
Still using the the felt from 1949 for oiling
I did replace the carriage felt on bedway
I had new set from 1980's South Bend Lathe 

Dave

Dave


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 21, 2018)

The kerosene will alter the lubricating characteristics of the way oil that you are relying on the felts to spread, but that isn't the concern.  Over time, the felts pick up fine chips, emery, and grinding dust, which eventually turns them into little scotch-brite pads that wear on the critical surfaces of your machine.  Replace them if possible.


----------



## craptain (Jun 21, 2018)

Seeing as you have it down this far, I would just replace them. Look up seller "stevewb" on EBay. He supplies full kits at a fair price. I think he may also be on here occasionally. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes...I'd also recommend changing them. And yes, there are felts in the gearbox also. There's a writeup somewhere on the web on rebuilding the gearbox and changing the felts.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's what I strongly suggest if you want to do a nice job of it and have a machine that is well maintained:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend...u:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope!14437!US!-1

I got the 13" version of this for mine after bringing it home. The apron on mine as well as the gearbox has many individual felts. The tail stock, headstock and reversing gears do as well. Not sure about the 9" but the book that is included with this kit is full of that type of information.

Consider this a great learning opportunity!

Ted


----------



## dlane (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes the refurbish book and felt kit for your lathe would be a good idea. I got them for my SB 10L and would of struggled
With out them, new correct felts are the way to go.


----------



## craptain (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted, that's exactly who I was referring to. Excellent product. And willing to take time and talk if you need help. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2018)

Change them! Especially the head, they have little springs with felt pads that suck up the “clean, fresh correct spindle oil”.
Change the reservoir oil while you are at it. Be careful, read up first.
That’s my 2 cents, I have a 1941 13” single gear box.


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm in the process of rebuilding/restoring a 9a under mount drive model.  It was made in the early 50's best I can tell.  I've now taken apart everything but the apron, and all the original felts were there.  But - quite a few were black and hard as rocks, and some didn't still extend to the end of their passages where they deliver oil.

I'm glad I'm replacing all of mine throughout the lathe given what I've found.  Oh, and the Illion rebuild manual and the felt kits make this a MUCH easier job.


----------

